# ️️ Price reduced by $37,075.00



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2017)

*Save $37,075.00 for a limited time!*
*You viewed at $37,500.00. It was just discounted to $425.00.*







Vintage 1940's WW2 Shimura Seiki Road Puppy Folding Bike Japanese Paratrooper

$425.00


----------



## frank 81 (Jan 5, 2018)

Under Priced!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2018)

Three listing revisions with two them changing the BIN price, among other things. Someone must have informed him that he was nuts? Twice.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 3, 2018)

We saw that with another item and it was too many zeroes (also a big problem at Pearl Harbor). As a side-splitting hee-hawlarious aftereffect of correcting that error eBay, in all their overly manic giddiness puts out ads and second chance notices that proclaim something like "over 90% off"!!!

There's an auction born every minute...I am telling you!


----------

